# awesome motivation - transformation log



## nikegurl (Sep 20, 2004)

check this out!  weekly progress photos of a woman during her cut.  it's awesome.

i don't THINK you have to be a member to view. (fingers crossed)


http://www.irontrybe.com/images/members/brickgirl/


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

holy crap, that is awesome!!


----------



## Du (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow. Thats all I can say.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn, nice job.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Holy hell in a handbasket!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 20, 2004)

love the way you phrased that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn thats awsome, that some serious cutting she did.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2004)

It's amazing to me that most girls can't take 30 minutes to an hour today to have a stomach and body like this chick. 

Well done, girl.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow!  That is great!  Thanks for sharing NG!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's amazing to me that most girls can't take 30 minutes to an hour today to have a stomach and body like this chick.
> 
> Well done, girl.



I agree with the "well done" - that's for sure.  But this body wasn't achieved in 30 minutes to an hour a day.  That will get the training done - but a cut is more about the diet which is closer to 24/7 than 30 minutes.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

Nikegurl,
I am so completely impressed and really inspired by that. I genuinely mean that, not just to have something positive to say here. You deserve to feel extremely proud of yourself and I just want to tell you that you look beautiful. Show off those abs girl!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with all of the above comments.  But I also wonder how much the papervar factored into the equation. I don't mean to take away from her hard work, I just wondered if anyone had any experience or research on it.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a helluva long diet.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2004)

oops - i should have clarified.  that isn't me in the log.  i saw it over at another forum and i thought it was damn inspiring so i decided to share it over here.  the member goes by brickgirl.

i did notice the var and that she isn't "natural".  my guess would be it helped her hang on to her muscle while cutting more than anything else but that's just a guess.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

What's Var??


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oops - i should have clarified. that isn't me in the log. i saw it over at another forum and i thought it was damn inspiring so i decided to share it over here. the member goes by brickgirl.
> 
> i did notice the var and that she isn't "natural". my guess would be it helped her hang on to her muscle while cutting more than anything else but that's just a guess.


OH... (redirect comments)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

wow, that's so cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## truth (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW...that's fantastic..but wtf is var ? 

I'm gonna try my best to see at least that much of a significant change in 3 months


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

I love her abs 

Var = Anavar


----------



## truth (Sep 21, 2004)

Just saw that...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catanavar.htm

Well...sure, definitely motivation..just kinda sucks to think a steroid was used


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 21, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I agree with the "well done" - that's for sure. But this body wasn't achieved in 30 minutes to an hour a day. That will get the training done - but a cut is more about the diet which is closer to 24/7 than 30 minutes.


Oh definitly, but one of the best looking girls in my school, who goes to my gym might I add was a house in middle school and through hard work and dedication has changed that.

30 minutes to a half hour won't get anyone looking like that, but it will definitly tone them a little and make them look half decent.


----------



## BerryBlis (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, that's amazing!!  Does she have a journal or something somewhere? I'd love to see what she did for training/diet?

Totally inspirational!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 22, 2004)

The 2-3lb difference within a week between April 19th and 26th is uncanny. She musta been holding water from her carb load still in the first pic.

And realise she was only using 10mg of anavar. It's not exactly a strong steroid. i'd like to have known if she was using thermogenics.


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

WOW!!!   now its my turn


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Oh definitly, but one of the best looking girls in my school, who goes to my gym might I add was a house in middle school and through hard work and dedication has changed that.
> 
> 30 minutes to a half hour won't get anyone looking like that, but it will definitly tone them a little and make them look half decent.


That is the biggest load of crap I've heard in a while.


----------



## Var (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Var = Anavar



As well as one of IM's coolest members!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, would like to know what type of diet she was using.


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

Clean diet with no cheats


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

here you go.  i cut and pasted brickgirl's response to diet and cardio questions:

**********************************************************
....about 3 months later I was weighing in at 151.2lbs, I was a big girl for only being 5"3. But I had then acquired the muscle I needed. Then came the cutting down while mainting the muscle. The protein comes down to about 190grams and the carbs and fat are in check, everything is measured to the T and there are no cheat days and every day is the same, that is the way I like it. Water offseason is about a gallon a day, when getting ready for a show, goes up to about 2 gallons a day. So I started peeing like a race horse and lost 10 lbs that first week, just water weight.

Well, on my base diet I take in 29 grams of fat, and that stays consistent the whole diet. I take in about 90 grams of carbs through the whole diet and when I get closer to the show, if I need to drop some more I will go to 1/2 carbs for 2-4 days and see if that gets me there, if for some reason, I messed up somewhere, I would go to 1/4 carbs for 2-4 days.  whenever I go to 1/2 carbs and then go back to base carbs, my abs shine out, just like in my avatar, that was a day after a carb
deplete cycle. 

Here is what my diet looked like when I was dieting down. Same food every day, no cheat days, plenty of ruffage at the beginning and have to get that water up real high. Miss a day of that water and you screw up your diet. 

7:00am
1/2 cup Dry Oatmeal 
1 Protein Shake 

10:00am
1 chicken breast 
1/2 potato 

1:00pm
1 chicken breast 
1/2 cup Dry Oatmeal

4:00pm
5oz Sirloin 
1/2 potato 

7:00pm
1/2 cup rice 
1 Protein Shake 

9:00pm
1 Protein Shake


Now remember, this is what works for me, I would seriously doubt someone be able to take the exact same diet and get the exact same results, too many variables. 


to me, cardio only works when you are already lean, when I see people in double digits doing cardio, I just shake my head, because I think, sure, it will work for 6 weeks or so, and get you down to a certain level, but then your body will get used to it and you will have to jump it up into stupid levels and then when you want to get leaner, what are you gonna do? You have used up your ammo already, unless you are single digits, I would stop the cardio all together, and wait until your diet works and cutting carbs and whatnot. Cardio sucks for losing weight unless you are already lean, then it's great to get you to the next level, but if you are bigger and start doing cardio, it works for a short while, then you are stuck and have to resort to some other means, you should easily be able to get single digits with just diet, it controls everything

and whenever you do decide to lean down, please keep that protein high, I have seen chicks in the gym have awesome looking bodies and lean down and look like shit because they starve themselves, I mean, when I start leaning down, the carbs are cut and then cut again and then cut again, but the protein is never cut, preserve that muscle, don't let it burn away, thats why you want to do it slow, slowly add in more and more things, don't start it all at one time and shock your body into thinking it's gotta drop weight no matter what, "so lets drop some muscle to", make slow continous drops, don't let is speed up, and don't let it slow down, just CONSISTENCY is what works, if it starts to slow down, decrease the carbs, or if you are at the cardio stage, raise the cardio, but make it like a system, not a hit and miss thing, make everything controlled and don't rush it. have a plan setout totally before hand, about how much of what you are going to add and when, I mean, there are so many things you can do to slowly keep the process going, like cutting carbs, but you shouldn't cut carbs on monday and by wednesday you arn't down, you don't go cut again on wednesday, you have to give it time to kick in, such as clen, if you are taking 1 in the morning and 1 at night, when I increase, I would increase to 2 in the morning and 1 a night, not both at the same time, that way I still have that ammo left to increase at night next time. Also take weekly pictures, because sometimes, my physical weight would not drop, but my abs or whatever body part, looked so much better, you could tell the lines were etching in further and further, so there was no need to increase or decrease anything, because it was still working. Have patience when you do it and do it right and slowly, and you will look a lot better than doing some sort of crash diet that burns all that hard muscle you have worked your ass for. 
**************************************************************


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 22, 2004)

she says whenever she reached a plateau she decreased her carbs and not her protein to preserve her muscle. that makes perfect sense to me but if a body doesnt have enough carbs it burns protein for energy right?     i guess i just dont see the point in lowering carbs knowing your body is going to use protein for energy when it is needed for building or maintaining muscle.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 22, 2004)

also, does anyone agree with her about not doing any cardio until it is needed to get through a plateau or until your bf is in single digits?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's another thread about it:


http://www.irontrybe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7788&page=1&pp=15


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> also, does anyone agree with her about not doing any cardio until it is needed to get through a plateau or until your bf is in single digits?


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 25, 2004)

this person said cardio 30 minutes first thing in the morning. Im wondering if she had something to eat 30 min before ..or just got up from bed and started running. Because many have said never to do HIIT on empty stomach


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 6, 2004)

*cardio*

I totally disagree about the cardio only once you are in the single digits.  I lost 12 pounds over the summer doing cardio and I was about 15 percent BF when I started.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I totally disagree about the cardio only once you are in the single digits.  I lost 12 pounds over the summer doing cardio and I was about 15 percent BF when I started.



I disagree.  Cardio helps, so why not do it?  Also, cardio has numerous health benefits.  I try to do cardio 1 or 2 days per week even while I bulk.


----------



## BerryBlis (Oct 6, 2004)

I totally disagree with it too.  Cardio is important for so many other reasons than loosing body fat and if done properly it can even help you build better quality cleaner mass.  Cardio should be done year round.  People who say different are just being lazy...in my opinion (it's their way around the what everyone knows is the real reason this country is become so freaking obese....to much sitting, not enough moving)

BerryBlis


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

...clearly it works for HER - doesn't mean it's the right choice for everyone.

i think the point that should be taken here is to save something for when progress stalls.  if you do cardio year round or if you start cardio at the beginning of a cut don't do 2 sessions a day or 6-7 times a week for 45 minutes at a time.  hold something back so you can increase as needed when your fat loss slows.


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

A lady at the gym today was telling me doing a high intensity cardio for 20 minutes (very high heart rate) would make you lose muscle/calories not Body fat.. this is not true is it?


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> A lady at the gym today was telling me doing a high intensity cardio for 20 minutes (very high heart rate) would make you lose muscle/calories not Body fat.. this is not true is it?


Thats what Ive heard and use. 30 min altogether, if you include 5 min warmup and 5 min cooldown.


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

She said she would not go over 1 hour of spin class.. that would lead to muscle loss


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> A lady at the gym today was telling me doing a high intensity cardio for 20 minutes (very high heart rate) would make you lose muscle/calories not Body fat.. this is not true is it?


That is TOTAL bullshit.  She doesn't know what she is talking about.  High Intensity interval cardio spares muscle and burns calories stored from glycogen.


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats what I thought.. But, is it true if you go over an hour you will start to lose muscle? 

she was just saying that she takes it very easy during spin class and doesnt push herself very hard


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

all I can say is I can't stop looking at the transformation.  Her stomach at the end is so damn hot....oh my god!!


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> A lady at the gym today was telling me doing a high intensity cardio for 20 minutes (very high heart rate) would make you lose muscle/calories not Body fat.. this is not true is it?


Sorry, I read this wrong before. So, feel free to disregard my last post. I do use it, but Ive never heard that it burns muscle instead of fat. I, like many others here, use that method simply because it SPARES hard earned muscle mass.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> all I can say is I can't stop looking at the transformation.  Her stomach at the end is so damn hot....oh my god!!



and that REALLY is the entire point (seriously)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Interestesting thread, awesome transformation!


----------



## ryuage (Oct 8, 2004)

yah at 1 hour and 1 second your body automatically goes into muscle burning mode!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> all I can say is I can't stop looking at the transformation.  Her stomach at the end is so damn hot....oh my god!!



this is my fave pic:


----------



## swick (Oct 19, 2004)

having abs that ripped on a girl isn't that attractive IMO, almost looks unhealthy at the end.

the steroid use robs this thread of motivation...


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

What the hell you talking about? her abs look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swick (Oct 20, 2004)

I like my women soft and feminine


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2004)

you like what you like (and that's fine) but please don't make the mistake of thinking being soft is part of being feminine.  sounds like it is a part of being attractive in your eyes - but don't use it to define femininity.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> check this out!  weekly progress photos of a woman during her cut.  it's awesome.
> 
> i don't THINK you have to be a member to view. (fingers crossed)
> 
> http://www.irontrybe.com/images/members/brickgirl/



wow, some how I missed this!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

You guys have to remember that she was on Var.  Part of her reason for not having to do much cardio.

Without the added chems....she would have to do cardio and keep the diet in check to get the results.


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)

swick said:
			
		

> I like my women soft and feminine



Then you in the wrong forum brother


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> As well as one of IM's coolest members!



You're a _steroid_?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Then you in the wrong forum brother



Amen.


----------



## swick (Oct 20, 2004)

im not here to pick up girls... so I guess im ok here, lol.

soft = femininity? no, your right.

But you have to admit buldging muscles (those abs in that last pic) is a little on the NON-feminine side of things. Not that theres anything wrong with that. Although people can define femininity in different ways, I think that is factor that comes into play when judging one's femininity... for most anyway.  (most likely not at these boards, lol)

Not that I dont like girls to be tight...just not buldging rock hard, you see what I mean. It's just my preference, didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

DOn't get me started on this again!  

As Sara said, if you don't think buldging muscles is good on a girl then you ARE in the wrong forum!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

swick said:
			
		

> im not here to pick up girls... so I guess im ok here, lol.
> 
> soft = femininity? no, your right.
> 
> ...




Damn ....I bet you would hate to see my abs....And I have to say this... I get alot of comments on how people LOVE those abs!!  Feminine is more a state of mind and how you project yourself....
Oh...those abs were made without drugs too.


----------

